# newbie questions



## ibby (Apr 15, 2010)

Hello hello, 
I was offered a job and will be moving over to Dubai in the next couple of weeks.
I've been lurking for a while, this forum has been really useful in learning about Dubai, and now I decided to come out of the shadows and say hi ("Hi!") and also ask a couple of (silly) questions, if you would be so kind.

-VPN: I know we can't really mention any service in particular, and that's fine, all I want to know is it worth setting up before I travel there? Is it "legal" to have that software on my laptop, or will I always be stressing out whenever I hear a knock on the door, thinking someone finally found out I'm VPN'ing?
-along the same lines, will airport security checks go through my laptop, i.e. do I need to move my skype, gchat, etc softwares to a pen, or can I just leave it?
-..ahem... *blush* will it be a problem for a single girl, traveling on her own, to have condoms in her suitcase? 
-which mobile phone provider do you think is better, and which package (I'm thinking I'll get either a blackberry or an iphone, are the packages decent with these? their websites are such a mess to navigate...) 

Sorry if these sound silly and slightly paranoid, I really have no idea how tough and strict the airport police are, and my gran has been filling my head with those stories of tourists who get arrested... 

Thank you thank you thank you


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

Just make sure that you are not carrying any narcotics, or any banned or controlled medicines (check ministry of health website for list) and you should be okay. Your Laptop won't be scanned and tons people here use VPNs...it is illegal so you cannot download or log into their websites to recharge and stuff but as long as the software is already on your computer, you should be able to use it. Haven't heard of a case yet, where they've cracked down on users for using a VPN in their homes. 

Only two operators here Du and Etisalat. I've heard some service and coverage issues with Du. I am currently using Etisalat and am very happy with the service but I might be shifting to Du very soon because they have a better Blackberry international plan...go figure. 

Arrest stories happen mostly because of:

- bounced cheques - so don't get all excited with tons of card companies offering you craziest of limits...control...never issue post dated cheques.
- Excessive liqour consumption - well people actually don't get arrested for consuming excessive liquor but they get arrested for what crap they do afterwards...driving, couples getting over comfortable in public etc.
- Avoid excessive affection with partner in public - see above point.
- Narcotics consumption or being found on you - yup even a half smoked joint is found or .0000000001 mg of anything narcotic is found on you especially while you are at airport means instant arrest.

So you can see it's not all that bad. Tell Gran to relax, it's actually a nice place to live.



ibby said:


> Hello hello,
> 
> -..ahem... *blush* will it be a problem for a single girl, traveling on her own, to have condoms in her suitcase?
> 
> Thank you thank you thank you


ahem...need an airport pick up?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

When is Mrs Oh joining you??


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

SBP said:


> When is Mrs Oh joining you??


now now where's the gentlemen's code of honor


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

SBP... I think in my native tongue.. we call that coc blocking


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

Can't a guy help out another forum member in peace? 

I am really serious about the airport pick up guys


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> SBP... I think in my native tongue.. we call that coc blocking


And in English???? Or taking a wild guess does that mean ruining a fellow mans chances with a young lady?

Was not at all!!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

oh! said:


> now now where's the gentlemen's code of honor


Sorry thousand apologies    will blame Waxy's brunch!


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

SBP said:


> Sorry thousand apologies    will blame Waxy's brunch!


oh ho ho ho....have to share a comment by someone on another forum about their brunch at Waxy's...sending you a pm


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Bless 'em!!!!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

No problems with the condoms, most supermarkets here have condoms and tubes of lube beside the cigarettes behind the checkouts!


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

What no thanks yet!!! After my detailed reply and even an offer for an airport pick up!!!

What is the world coming to  ?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Perhaps she has swooned with desire over the thought Oh


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

OMG my first 'swooning a lady over'


----------



## ibby (Apr 15, 2010)

oh! said:


> OMG my first 'swooning a lady over'


hahaha! you guys are hillarious!! Indeed, apologies for the delay, another crazy friday night in Europe, and I was only able to go online now. :ranger: 
But thank you for the prompt reply, and for the ...erm....kind and innocent offer of airport pickup. As it is, I've already a pick-up arranged, but appreciate the offer 

On a more serious note, really thanks for the help. It's funny how we imagine stuff when we don't know a place. I'll pass the reassuring message to my granny.
And will come back with more stupid questions, should they arise.


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

no problem...that's what we are here for...ONLY 

and btw stay away from any guy with the initials 'IN'....he is EVVVVILLLLL 

and just incase your arranged pick up fails to show up...(here's hoping to that)...I volunteer (again) ...see I am such a nice guy  I'll even help with the 'luggage'

And ready with some stupid answers for 'more stupid questions'....but only if they arise :eyebrows:


----------



## pmac34 (Jan 4, 2010)

ibby said:


> hahaha! you guys are hillarious!! Indeed, apologies for the delay, another crazy friday night in Europe, and I was only able to go online now. :ranger:
> But thank you for the prompt reply, and for the ...erm....kind and innocent offer of airport pickup. As it is, I've already a pick-up arranged, but appreciate the offer
> 
> On a more serious note, really thanks for the help. It's funny how we imagine stuff when we don't know a place. I'll pass the reassuring message to my granny.
> And will come back with more stupid questions, should they arise.


Hi Ibby,

Just arrived in Dubai with my family two weks ago, so can't add any more to what the other posters have said other than to offer reassurance as an fellow paddy that you will be fine. It will take some time to settle in which is to be expected and this forum is a great source for information or getting answers to your questions.

Have a good trip.


----------



## ibby (Apr 15, 2010)

pmac34 said:


> Hi Ibby,
> 
> Just arrived in Dubai with my family two weks ago, so can't add any more to what the other posters have said other than to offer reassurance as an fellow paddy that you will be fine. It will take some time to settle in which is to be expected and this forum is a great source for information or getting answers to your questions.
> 
> Have a good trip.


Thanks pmac! 
stressing out a bit over here, more so now with the silly ash cloud not allowing me to fly out. 
I prob will be asking more questions. Like, have you found anywhere that sells barry's tea yet? 

thanks again!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Doesn't he mind??

Oh and there is an Irish Village in case you feel homesick............


----------



## GlabrousD (Apr 21, 2010)

Hiya Ibby, my missus is also Irish and spends plenty of time Skyping her mum in Dublin… you can also buy VPN services to servers in the UK and Europe if you want a truly secure connection to view banned sites such as Flickr. The VPN will also allow you to download the latest version of Skype and stay ahead of the blocking software 
There are random security checks after baggage reclaim when arriving in the UAE… nothing to stress about unless you’re being naughty.
‘Phones here are not provided on contract by Etisalat or Du… you buy the ‘phone yourself and the SIM and Hey Presto! Du is cheaper for international calls but Etisalat has better coverage… your choice. I’d suggest buying a SIM free phone in Europe from someone like Devicewire, MobileFun or Expansys, that way you get a keypad without Arabic characters and, usually, a cheaper price. You can also bring your ‘phone from Ireland and see if it can be “hacked” to work on another network.
Two other bits of advice… DON’T give anyone the bird here (rude gestures can get you locked up and deported) and only use taxis with yellow & black number plates… they’re Dubai taxis and get slightly less lost than the Sharjah/Ajman/RAK taxis 
Enjoy Dubai… it’s a great place. Cheers GD.

PS. Join clubs (cycling, off road, diving, running, dancing), go outside and enjoy the climate and have fun… don’t become a boring drunken ex-pat who never takes advantage of the excellent times to be had in the UAE.

PPS. Avoid Irish Village if you're Irish - it's a theme pub nightmare!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

PPS. Avoid Irish Village if you're Irish - it's a theme pub nightmare! [/QUOTE]

And not just if you are Irish


----------



## pickle1973 (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi Ibby

I'm a newbie too and will be planning to move last week in May/1st week In June. It would be good to talk to someone in the same situation so feel free to contact me!


----------



## ibby (Apr 15, 2010)

Thank you so much GlabrousD and SBP, for the tips! I'll do my best to avoid Irish Village 

And Pickle, I just added you as a friend on here, so we can be in touch!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

And where is our invite young lady???????????


----------



## GlabrousD (Apr 21, 2010)

SBP said:


> And where is our invite young lady???????????


We're obviously not good enough for her...

I don't know, she comes along, uses us and then abandons us like last week's trash


----------



## GlabrousD (Apr 21, 2010)

That's the Irish for you...

*lights blue touch paper and stands well back*


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Love 'em


----------



## GlabrousD (Apr 21, 2010)

Must do... I married one!


----------



## ibby (Apr 15, 2010)

SBP said:


> And where is our invite young lady???????????


 well i'm well aware of my status as a newbie, didn't want to seem like I'm trying to play with the cool kids right away! But I'll just add you all as friends and then cross my fingers that you'll accept


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Me cool????? how kind


----------



## GlabrousD (Apr 21, 2010)

Yup, I was cool when I was young... me and Noah were the coolest kids on the block until he got into boat building


----------

